# wild camping at glen etive near glencoe



## tenaciousdandy (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi i'm hoping to take my daugther wild camping at glen etive on july 10th for a couple of days, where is the best place to pitch our tent and is there any restrictions in the size of tent and we currently have a 4 man gelert tent which has stand room

Cheers in advance for any info provided


----------



## sparrks (Jun 27, 2011)

Just drive down the glen for a couple of miles and it widens out into a nice flat grassy area next to the river. I wouldn't want to use a tent that I could stand up in, as the winds down through there can be quite ferocious even in summer. I keep it low to the ground.

Take plenty of Midge repellant  Smidge seems to be one of the better one's   The Scottish Midge Forecast  I got some last year, bit late in the season so didn't need it     -     or maybe they could just smell it in the bottle:lol-053:

Paul


----------



## tenaciousdandy (Jun 27, 2011)

Cheers for the info.


----------



## guyd (Jun 28, 2011)

get some trout from the loch - best I have ever had - then send me some


----------



## MickSterbs (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a popular place to wild camp so get there early, there are a few nice spots about halfway down where the river has created deep pools and if you can withstand the water temp then they are great for swimming/washing in.
We were there in May (no midges then)

Micksterbs


----------



## iwm (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I saw this on another thread and the BBC Scottish News but anyway...........

It is going to be a bumper year. - For Midges NOT Humans

Get the Forecast for Scottish Midges here

Best of Luck with the wee blighters:hammer:

IanM


----------



## tenaciousdandy (Jun 29, 2011)

Remember the midges when we camped at glencoe a coupkle of years ago and dragonflies the size of helecopters


----------



## tillytom (Jun 29, 2011)

We were there in may and will be back in september to avoid the little pests!!!


----------



## Woodentop (Jun 29, 2011)

*Midges*

If you don't like the midges but love trout, then stop to consider what the trout eat.
On the topic of repellents, the best I have k ownand used it for years is crushed yellow petals fromthe broom wetted and rubbed in. If you liquidise it it spreads well.
For those of you who don't particularly like au natural I would suggest AvonSkinSo Soft oil which is apparently used by the British army, though I haveheard that Highland Regiments laugh at Southern softies for doing this.


----------



## iwm (Jun 30, 2011)

Woodentop said:


> For those of you who don't particularly like au natural I would suggest Avon Skin So Soft oil which is apparently used by the British army, though I have heard that Highland Regiments laugh at Southern softies for doing this.



Midges are hell if they get up yer kilt!

Speaking from experience here.

Best Wishes

IanM


----------

